# problem in recognizing usb (flash)



## spring_64 (Feb 14, 2019)

On a hard, I installed two freebsd. one of them cannot recognize usb (flash). What is the reasen?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2019)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

